# A NeW MaN...



## fyredup1286 (Feb 21, 2006)

wuts up everyone...i had one of these a while back...like in november but didnt really follow up with it too much....since then i got some new weights and have been lifting more seriously...however i dont lift in a real gym so i deal with what i can do...but ne way...my current weight is 176 and im 5' 11 1/2"...i take 100% Whey Protein...and i stopped taking NO-Xplode....

My Current Split
Mon-Forearms/Shoulders
Tues-Back/Bis
Wed-Chest/Tris
Thurs-repeat Monday
Fri-repeat Tuesday
Sat-repeat Wednesday

My stats are...

Deadlift- 280 x 7...(i have a 20 pound bar...not olympic...and i cant fit ne more weight on the ends of it...its stacked to the brim...)

DB BP-80's x 3....(never tried nething heavier...)

Shrugs-220 x 6

Bent BB Row-140 x 10

That is pretty much it...dont really do Bench Press cus dont have the right equiptment...but that is pretty much it...i gotta go ill write todays werkout later...out...


----------



## GFR (Feb 21, 2006)

Don't like that workout at all....6 days in a row is too much and delts the day after chest is not a good idea.....also train forearms with lats and biceps..


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 21, 2006)

*2/21/06*

Today i did chest and tris....here is wut i did

DB BP
50's x 8 x 3

Incline DB BP
50's x 8 x 3

Incline Fly
30's x 8 x 3

Seated Tri Press
30 x 12 x 3

Tricep Kickback
20 x 8 x 3

Close Grip BP
50 x 12 x 3

Skull Crushers
50 x 5 x 1 (tris were shot)

that wuz it...went over my boys house...and tryed maxin out on bench...but couldnt cus i was too tired...prob could get 205....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 21, 2006)

*New PB*

Today...i went over my boys house and maxed out on Deadlift....
my max dedlift is 365...i wuz pretty impressed...but thats bout it....more tomorow...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 22, 2006)

*2/22/06*

Woke up this morning and my back wuz MADD soar...the 365 raped me yesterday...haha...but  i stretched it out...
today i did shoulders/forearms...

BB Wrist Curl Behind Back
135 x 12 x 3

Hammer Curls
30 x 10 x 3

Reverse E-Z Bar Curl
65 x 6 x 3

Side Lat Raise
Full motion-20 x 12 x 1
Stopping at 30 degrees-20 x 10 x 1
Contract Full motion-20 x 10 x 1
Contract at 30 degrees-20 x 10 x 1
Full Motion-20 x 15 x 1

Rear Lat Raise
40 x 10 x 3

DB Press
40 x 8 x 3

E-Z Bar Press
65 x 8 x 3

E-Z Bar Raise
65 x 10 x 3

That wuz it for today...theres a lot of volume in this part of my split but im focusing on gettin my shoulders bigger...but felt good after werd...thats it...
more tomrow...


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks chief. lol.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Food for Thought*

I think from now on...im going to keep track of the food im eating too....i mean ive always been trying to eat the best things for me...but i really want to stick to it now...
Today I have eaten: 2/22/06

Breakfast
2 eggs
1 Whole Wheat Bagel w. Butter
2 Waffles w. Butter
3 Sausage Links

One Bottle Seltzer before class

After class: 1 green pepper cut into eighths
One Bottle Seltzer

Dinner:
4 Chunks of Pork breaded and fried 
2 Cups Wild Rice
One Bowl of Mixed salad greens w/ carrot and onion and creamy italian dressing

After Dinner
One shake with one cup Fat Free Milk, 2 scoops 100% Whey protein, one cup oats, one tablespoon honey, and two ice cubes...( for chill...lol)

About three cups of salted almonds.

That is wut i ate all throughout today....I think it wuz pretty good...ill admit i had one bag of skittles in there...but i dont think that ruined me...haha...but u never know...im gunna keep trying to eat good...and well see wut it brings me...

(BTW...Monday im changing my split...more to come....)


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Determining Factor*

Today im scheduled to lift and do Back/Bis...but however, my back is still a little bit soar from maxing out the other day...so i might not lift...i dont know yet...and the other thing is that today i m going to a golds gym by me and applying for a job...this way i can get a new job...and hopefully with that new job be able to use the gym for free...instead of werking out in my basement...which would help me out and make my werkouts a lot more intense...so wish me luck, and hopefully ill get the job...

Peace...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 24, 2006)

*2/25/06*

today i did Back and Bi's...heres wut i did...

Dead Lift
280 x 1 x 3

Bent Over BB Row
160 x 6 x 1
140 x 7 x 2

Shrugs
140 x 8 x 3

BB Curl
40 x 10 x 3

E-Z Bar Curl
20 x 8 x 3

Concentration Curls
10 x 10 x 3

That wus it...focused on Bis today and using less weight but focused more on technique...felt good afterwerd...so very good W.O today...im prob takin the weekend off so that i can start the new split on Mon....more then...peace


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 25, 2006)

*2/25/06*

TODAY SUCKED! 
tried liftin just now...but my body doesnt wanna cooperate...
tried doin chest and tris...and started out with 70s DB BP...first set couldnt even get more then 3...then wen i put the weight down my fucking right shoulder had this pain in it...now im pissed....so i stopped doing chest..or trying to do chest...and went to tris....
i did a little tris...but not much...seated tri press with a 30 lb DB... 12 times for three sets...a couple of skull crushers and close grip BP...but thats all i could do...

Im taking tomorow off...to rest up for my new split starting on monday...and im gunna ice and heat my shoulder tomorow as much as possible...but that is all for now...ttyl...out


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 27, 2006)

*2/27/06*

Well today i start my new split...my shoulder feels better then it did...so hopefully i can start off on the right foot...but im not lifting yet cus i have a  class at 1...so ill lift after...but this is my new split

Mon- Pull

Tues-0ff

Wed.-Push

Thurs.- OFf

Fri.-Legs

Sat and SUn off

but hopefully that werks out for me...ill be starting like i sed after class today...so ill be posting later on....thats it peace...


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 27, 2006)

MUCH better


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 27, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> MUCH better


LoL....thanx man...i get it from the best...LoL


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 27, 2006)

*2/27/06*

Today like i sed before i did Pulls today...
Here is wut i did

Bent Over BB Row
140 x 8 x 3

Shrugs (In front of body)
140 x 8 x 3

E-Z Bar Curl
20 x 8 x 3

BB Curl
40 x 8 x 3

Thats all i really did for pulls...cant do pull ups or pull downs...because of the lack of equiptment...and didnt feel like doin deds today...cus i just wusnt into it
but that wuz it for today...more wednesday

out


----------



## fyredup1286 (Mar 1, 2006)

*3/1/06*

Today wuz Push day...so here is wut i did...

DB BP
60's x 8 x 2
3rd set failed on 7th rep...

Incline DB Press
60's x 3 x 1
50's x 7 x 2

DB Shoulder Press
40's x 8 x 3

Seated Tri Press
30 x 12 x 3

Skull Crushers
20+E-Z Bar x 12 x 3

Close Grip BP
100 + E-Z Bar x 8 x 2

Good W/O today...felt strong except for the Inclines wus pissed couldnt do it...i need new DBs cus the side parts on mine are loose and jiggle all over the place so wen i put the DB verticle it squishes my hand...and they move all over the place wen im doing the excersize...but im not saying that is y i couldnt do it...i dont know y i couldnt...prob just cus im weak...but neway...legs on fri...more then...out


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 1, 2006)

dan: sets x reps.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Mar 4, 2006)

*wow....madd dumb...*

Yea...im probably the dumbest person writing a journal...and even though no one looks at this...ill still get laughed at and ridiculed...
yesterday i did legs...
started out with two 40 DBs and did lunges...did 2 sets of eight
knees were feeling weak
but pushed through...
then started doing squats...but the thing is that i dont have a squat rack or nething like that so wut i did wuz pull the BB from the ground...into a clean and put it over my hed...so i started with two 25s ...one on each side...and did that fine...no prob...1 set of 12...
then i did some more lunges...and some stiff legged dedlifts...but then i tried two more 25s on the BB for squats...i mean i knew i could squat it no problem...but it wuz the getting it up over my hed wuz the problem...but i ended up getting it over...and did about 5...and my neck wuz really killing me from the bar..so i needed to take it off...and i went to push it up...but for some reason my arms were being madd weak and shaky...but i got it up...and just above over my hed...wen i felt myself falling backwards...i wuz scared as shit...and the other thing wuz i tried gainin my balance back...but i ended up tripping over the dumbells that were behind me...so i ended up falling on my ass with 120 fallin on me...and i landed in a really awkward...position...so it landed on my left knee and somehow hit my right ankle...

That wuz it tho...wen i fell i knew that i didnt break nething..it just hurt from the impact...and i walked it off...but today...i woke up and my ass hurts from falling on it so hard...which sux cus it hurts to sit down...haha...but my ankle is a little swollen from where it fell...and my left knee doesnt hurt at all...no bruising so thats good...but i think im going to only do legs in a real gym...or if i do do them in my basement i will only do lunges and stiff legged dedlifts...but thats my story...im gunna be doing push on monday to switch it up a bit...cus every other week ill be doing the opposite of the week prior...but thats it...go ahed...laugh all u want...im a *DUMBASS*


----------



## fyredup1286 (Mar 5, 2006)

*3/5/06*

Today  is Sunday and i wuznt supposed to lift...but i had the urge...so i did...heres wut i did
Push

BP
120 x 1 x 8
140 x 1 x 8
160 x 1 x 6
180 x 1 x 3
190 x 1 x 3 ***PB
140 x 1 x 5
120 x 1 x 8
70 x 1 x 12

Flat Bench DB Fly
30s x 3 x 10

E-Z Bar Shoulder Press (in front of head [seated])
50 + Bar x 2 x 12
50 + Bar x 1 x 6

E-Z Bar Shoulder Press (Behind head [seated])
50 + Bar x 2 x 12

Seated Tricep Press
30 x 3 x 12

Skull Crushers
20 + Bar x 2 x 10

Close Grip BP
100 + Bar x 2 x 5

That wus it...felt strong throughout and no pain at all in my right shoulder...and the BP felt good in the begining...so that wuz today and im doin pull on Tues...so more then...catch ya later...out


----------



## fyredup1286 (Mar 7, 2006)

*3/6/06*

Today wuz pull day...here is wut i did

Dedlift
120 x 1 x 10
140 x 1 x 8
180 x 1 x 3 ( Can easily do more....but im werking my way up in wiehgt...didnt want to kill my back before i wuz done)
220 x 1 x 1 (see above)
280 x 1 x 1 (Front grip)
280 x 1 x 3 (Alternate grip, and i wuz losing my grip)
180 x 1 x 3
120 x 1 x 4

One Arm Row
40 x 3 x 8

Shrugs
140 x 1 x 10
160 x 1 x 10
180 x 1 x 10

BB Curl
40 x 3 x 8

Concentration Curl
10 x 3 x 8

Good w/o today...felt strong after werds...kinda pissed bout my deds...but wuznt wearin gloves for once...but idk...its all good...otherwise...my bis felt strong afterwerd...and finally got some gains on my shrugs...pretty psyched bout that....legs on thursday...i have the day off from skewl...so should be a good early werkout...haha...more then


----------



## fyredup1286 (Mar 11, 2006)

*3/11/o6*

Well just got over 4 hours of sleep last night...and am really fucking tired...but actually somehow got out a PB...
did BP today...

BP
120 x 1 x 4
160 x 1 x 3
200 x 1 x 1 ***PB***
Barely got it up tho...didnt have ne one spotting me...
but i think i can get more then that...its just cus im mucho tired...
but ill finish push either tomorow or  monday...more then...peace


----------



## fyredup1286 (Mar 21, 2006)

*3/21/06*

Well...havent really been motivated lately to lift...and did it hear and there since the last post...but never  really a FULL werkout...but today i bought some No-Xplode just to get some motivation again...cus i really didnt have ne motivation to lift...and wuz tired all the time...and it really sucked...but today i just did Push day....so here is wut i did...

BP
70 x 1 x 12
120 x 1 x 10
140 x 1 x 8
160 x 1 x 4
180 x 1 x 3
200 x 1 x 1 **
70 x 1 x 7

**I tried for a second rep...but got about halfway and i couldnt do it...so i dropped the wieght on both sides of me...(and that is y i dont use clips wen benching...so that if i cant do a rep...i can just let the weight slide off the side insted of hurting myself...)**

Incline DB Press
30's x 3 x 10

DB Shoulder Press
30's x 3 x 10

Arnold Press
30's x 2 x 8

Seated Tricep Press
30 x 3 x 10

Skull Crushers 
20 + E-Z Bar x 2 x 10

Close Grip BP 
20 + E-Z Bar x 2 x 12

Pretty good w.o for the first day back from a short break...the no xplode helped...but i really wanna get my bench press up more...cus i dont think it matches with some of the other weight that i do....but i dont know...neone got ne helpful clues or nething?...i got my form down...its just i guess its the equiptment...or something...or im just weak....haha....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Mar 24, 2006)

Pull day

Dead lift
120 x 6
160 x 6
200 x 6
225 x 6
280 x 6
120 x 6

One Arm Row
40 x 3 x 8

Shrugs
120 x 3 x 10

Concentration Curls
20 x 3 x 8

That wus it...have to go to class and wanted to do more arms but i didnt have enough time...Fuck...i gotta go...class starts in 20 min. and i still have to shower...lmfao


----------



## fyredup1286 (Mar 26, 2006)

might lift after dinner...which i am eating in like two minutes...so ill write one later if i do...haha...maadd studying tho...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Mar 26, 2006)

today i did push...werked out kinda late...but its ok..haha...

BP
70 x 12
120 x 10
140 x 8
160 x 4
180 x 3
205 x 0...attempted it three times...the furst time i ALMOST had it...but my dad lifted it up...but i would have had it...and failed the next two times...
70 x 6

Incline DB press
40's x 3 x 10

Incline Fly
40's x 3 x 8

DB Shoulder Press
30 x 3 x 10

Arnold Press
30's x 2 x 8

Seated Tri Press
20 x 3 x 12

Kinda got side tracked from there...wus watchin tv...and didnt really finish tris...but they still got a good w/o from chest....so good w/o overall...just need to get my bench up
out


----------



## fyredup1286 (Mar 28, 2006)

today wuz push...

Deadlift
120 x 8
160 x 6
200 x 4
240 x 2
280 x 1

Shrugs
First set wus behind back 200 x 8
The next two sets were in front..200 x 8

E-Z Bar Curl
50 + E-Z Bar x 2 x 6 ( outside grip)
50 + E-Z Bar x 2 x 6 ( inside grip)

Hammer Curl
20 x 3 x 8

Concentration Curl
20 x 3 x 8

Front E-Z bar Raise
50 + E-Z Bar x 3 x 8

Reverse Flys
20s x 3 x 8

Great w o.   arms nice and swollen and great pump...did shoulders cus i need to get em bigger so i did more of em...also did one arm rows with 40s x 3 x 8...gtg eat...ttyl
peace out


----------



## fyredup1286 (Mar 30, 2006)

yea the last post sed it wus push...but it wus really pull...my mistake...and i couldnt edit it...so yea...simple mistake...but i will be lifting later on today...so expect a entry later today...its push today...
peace


----------



## fyredup1286 (Mar 30, 2006)

Push Day

BP
70 x 12
120 x 10
140 x 5

Incline DB BP
40's x 3 x  10

Incline DB Fly
40's x 3 x 8

DB Shoulder Press
40's x 3 x 10

Seated Tricep Press
40 x 3 x 10

Skull Crushers
20 + E-Z Bar x 8
30 + E-Z Bar x 8
40 + E-Z Bar x 8

Close Grip BP
90 + E-Z Bar x 3 x 8

good w.o  felt strong after...tris nice and swoll...now im gunna go eat some food...cus im starving
haha
peace


----------



## fyredup1286 (Apr 2, 2006)

liftin tomorow....startin split over...this past week wuz a mess....madd studying...tests...shit lilke that...so now its all over...and i can start new again...thats all...prob gunna lift at like 5 after my class....peace...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Apr 4, 2006)

yea i wuz supposed to lift yesterday but didnt have ne time between skewl and werk...so  i just got done lifting...i did push...here it is

BP
70 x 12
120 x 10
140 x 8
160 x 5
170 x 3

Incline DB Press
50 x 2 x 8
60 x 5 x 1

Flat DB Press
50 x 2 x 8
60 x 5 x 1

Flat Bench Fly
30 x 3 x 8

Incline Fly
30 x 3 x 8

DB Shoulder Press
30 x 3 x 10

Seated Tricep Press
30 x 3 x 10

That wus it...didnt feel like doin  more tris...kinda tired...and didnt get much sleep...but im liftn again on prob friday cus im getting a new internet on thursday and ill be WAY TO PSYCHED....haha ... neway...so ill prob lift friday and ill get back to u wen i get my new internet....fuck dial up  ...here i come FiOS....  
peace


----------

